

Apple Owns Your Apps (and Maybe Your Soul?) - CoryMathews
http://www.maclife.com/article/news/eff_apple_owns_your_apps_and_maybe_your_soul

======
jsm386
Draconian? Yes. But I don't see how anything in the article (or the source at
the EFF) justifies the headline (and Maybe Your Soul). Of course it's meant to
be hyperbolic, but I don't see how it is at all justified.

------
tkiley
Interesting that the EFF used the FoIA just to obtain a copy of this
agreement. I would have assumed they could just bluff their way into the
developer signup process and then refuse the agreement once they get a copy of
it.

~~~
AaronM
Makes better since given the context of the article, for them to not refuse
the agreement and talk about it, as the agreement prohibits anyone from
talking about the agreement

------
jknupp
Why not just link to the original EFF article, since over half of the maclife
article quotes it?

EFF article here: [http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/03/iphone-developer-
progra...](http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/03/iphone-developer-program-
license-agreement-all)

